# STOP posting



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Little harsh, don't you think? Not everyone is as computer literate and KP savvy as others might be.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

OUCH!!!!


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Ellebelle said:


> Little harsh don't you think. Not everyone is as computer literate and KP savvy as you or I.


OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe it doesn’t bother you but it is sad when you don’t receive it and I enjoy people’s work and all the new designs. I just google knitting paradise and go thru the items and even save some that people have made. You write stop posting then what are you doing, keep butting into what most of us love. Get a life.

Linda


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Linda Haworth said:


> Maybe it doesn't bother you but it is sad when you don't receive it and I enjoy people's work and all the new designs. I just google knitting paradise and go thru the items and even save some that people have made. You write stop posting then what are you doing, keep butting into what most of us love. Get a life.
> 
> Linda


The ones posting have FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET HERE! Last time there was a big thing of not getting digests (that teeny tiny part of KP) there were a thousand posts about not getting it, for days on end. Not getting the digest is really a good thing, then people can find out what KP really is.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Get a life


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Whoa,,,having a bad day?


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Gracious!!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

deshka said:


> The ones posting have FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET HERE! Last time there was a big thing of not getting digests (that teeny tiny part of KP) there were a thousand posts about not getting it, for days on end. Not getting the digest is really a good thing, then people can find out what KP really is.


Sorry that you are getting so much flack about something that most KPers are aware of. Those who want someone to know should notify the Admin.

Once you have entered the main KP via knittingparadise.com post a personal message to Admin. - https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=2

Please note the the Digest and the KP.com are separate. That is intentional. KP members cannot restore your Digest.

You can also search 'digest' and get plenty of confirmation from others - https://www.knittingparadise.com/search-topic-list?q=Digest&sectnum=0&username=

From Help: https://www.knittingparadise.com/help/faq.jsp
I changed my e-mail address by using My Profile link at the top, but I still get the daily digest at my old address.
*To keep the system more flexible, we run the digest and the forum separately.* My Profile settings only affect your forum account, but not your digest subscription. If you need to change your digest e-mail address, then please use the "settings" link, which is included at the bottom of each digest e-mail.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Chill out. Go back to bed and get up on the other side.

I don't now why it bothers you, just pass on reading the posts.

That digest might be the only enjoyment some people have.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

deshka said:


> The ones posting have FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET HERE! Last time there was a big thing of not getting digests (that teeny tiny part of KP) there were a thousand posts about not getting it, for days on end. Not getting the digest is really a good thing, then people can find out what KP really is.


Sometimes people just want to verify that it isn't just them or something with their computer. You're being MEAN. This isn't just YOUR web site. Control yourself and breath.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Agree entirely. Not everybody is computer literate. They may get to the site but not know how to fix it. Why be so high and mighty.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> OUCH!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


If those posts annoy you so much, maybe YOU should STOP reading them.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

A lot of those who posted that they did not received their Digest email are members since 2011. 

Computer literate or not one would think they have come across information on where it is, how to get it, how to stop it, and not revive the issue several times this year. Those of us who open the post have tried to help by letting them know how to circumvent the email and get all of the many facets of KP.

You can you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

This type of notice is one I consider nonsense and I just ignore it, I don't post if I don't receive the digest, it usually catches up with two the next day. When I look at the time it goes out, even with the time change, it is very early or very late. Most of the news is great and I can understand why it is a highlight to someone's day.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

How very rude! The whole world is ruder today than it was years ago! Just explain it to her - or don't answer at all, if it annoys you!


----------



## nuni (Aug 7, 2016)

Just practice Thumper's rule (from Disney's "Bambi" movie), "If you can't say sumthin' nice, don't say nuthin' at all."


----------



## LisaJB (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## LisaJB (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## LisaJB (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## LisaJB (Dec 17, 2018)

Lest I be credited for an ironic reply, let it be known it was unintentional. 
Noteworthy, however, is that I am somewhat computer savvy...and yet, this still happened. Hmmm.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

My prediction that the next end of the world as we know it event with KP vanishing from existence but somehow people who are totally computer illiterate can post on a nonexistent forum on a nonexistent site but are unable to read posts others have made so they don't spam us with "KP is missing" type threads would occur around Christmas was off. I need a new crystal ball.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

LisaJB said:


> Lest I be credited for an ironic reply, let it be known it was unintentional.
> Noteworthy, however, is that I am somewhat computer savvy...and yet, this still happened. Hmmm.


The site seems a little slow today. It's thinking~


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


THANK YOU..... I am so tired of a gazillion people posting "I didn't get my digest today".....least they could do is put in one topic but NO.......everyone has to have an individual posting!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


And who elected you the MARSHAL of what can be posted ?
Take a CHILL PILL or go take a nap. Or put yourself in TIME OUT !!
That was RUDE ! and certainly not called for. Don't bother reading the post that annoy you,

And you are WRONG ! Some if us do CARE IF FOLKS DONT GET THE DIGEST.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> My prediction that the next end of the world as we know it event with KP vanishing from existence but somehow people who are totally computer illiterate can post on a nonexistent forum on a nonexistent site but are unable to read posts others have made so they don't spam us with "KP is missing" type threads would occur around Christmas was off. I need a new crystal ball.


I was waiting for you to weigh in. :sm23: 
You can get a new crystal ball on ebay. Free shipping! :sm23:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/40mm-Yellow-Citrine-Calcite-Quartz-Sphere-Ball-Stand-Healing-Sthone-Gemstone-US/153080877385?hash=item23a454d149:g:BRYAAOSwOVlcEKY4:rk:10f:0


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


I really enjoy getting my daily mail from KP and when I dont get it I wonder why! If I ever feel like saying it on a post then I will. Suck it up deshka and take a Chill Pill !


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

whale watcher said:


> THANK YOU..... I am so tired of a gazillion people posting "I didn't get my digest today".....least they could do is put in one topic but NO.......everyone has to have an individual posting!


there is no rule to say they can't post that they didn't get their mail from KP. Chill out whale watcher !!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> And who elected you the MARSHAL of what can be posted ?
> Take a CHILL PILL or go take a nap. Or put yourself in TIME OUT !!
> That was RUDE ! and certainly not called for. Don't bother reading the post that annoy you,
> 
> And you are WRONG ! Some if us do CARE IF FOLKS DONT GET THE DIGEST.


Glad you said that LEE1313, I have been saying much the same! Have a lovely day!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

nitnana said:


> How very rude! The whole world is ruder today than it was years ago! Just explain it to her - or don't answer at all, if it annoys you!


 :sm24:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

nuni said:


> Just practice Thumper's rule (from Disney's "Bambi" movie), "If you can't say sumthin' nice, don't say nuthin' at all."


Good on you nuni, I was always taught as a kid that if you cant say anything nice then don't say anything at all! Have a great day!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Linda Haworth said:


> Maybe it doesn't bother you but it is sad when you don't receive it and I enjoy people's work and all the new designs. I just google knitting paradise and go thru the items and even save some that people have made. You write stop posting then what are you doing, keep butting into what most of us love. Get a life.
> 
> Linda


I agree Linda!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Chill out. Go back to bed and get up on the other side.
> 
> I don't now why it bothers you, just pass on reading the posts.
> 
> That digest might be the only enjoyment some people have.


Too true scumbugusa


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

spinningjennie said:


> Agree entirely. Not everybody is computer literate. They may get to the site but not know how to fix it. Why be so high and mighty.


I agree spinningjennie. Have a lovely day!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I usually ignore this type of thread... but... nothing has been this entertaining in awhile.
I’m glad I put my knitting needles down... I coulda poked a eye out!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a pretty old computer. When something goes wrong, such as not getting a digest, I don't know whether it is the website or my computer. If any others are having a problem, then I know it is the website.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> I usually ignore this type of thread... but... nothing has been this entertaining in awhile.
> I'm glad I put my knitting needles down... I coulda poked a eye out!


Ha ha ha Papillon Threads


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have a pretty old computer. When something goes wrong, such as not getting a digest, I don't know whether it is the website or my computer. If any others are having a problem, then I know it is the website.


 :sm24:


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't read them. Don't open the post. That is what you say if others complain about a topic.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Don't read them. Don't open the post. That is what you say if others complain about a topic.


 :sm24:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

cah said:


> I was waiting for you to weigh in. :sm23:
> You can get a new crystal ball on ebay. Free shipping! :sm23:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/40mm-Yellow-Citrine-Calcite-Quartz-Sphere-Ball-Stand-Healing-Sthone-Gemstone-US/153080877385?hash=item23a454d149:g:BRYAAOSwOVlcEKY4:rk:10f:0


The wait is over!

I appreciate the link but I really want a knitting pattern for a crystal ball. :sm23: I'm sure they're out there.

I found this in the rules -


> - The most important rule of all is this: use common sense.


Common sense suggests looking to see if the topic is already posted and to respond to that thread. I guess those who aren't computer literate enough to realize the digest isn't necessary to post here can't be expected to look around first though. Sad really. I guess in a way I do pity them. The whole thing is a conundrum.

Someone said this is entertaining. I agree.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> A lot of those who posted that they did not received their Digest email are members since 2011.
> 
> Computer literate or not one would think they have come across information on where it is, how to get it, how to stop it, and not revive the issue several times this year. Those of us who open the post have tried to help by letting them know how to circumvent the email and get all of the many facets of KP.
> 
> You can you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


Some people just prefer coming in through the digest. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It's been such a wonderful day today, a great Friday, weather perfect, broke the high temp record at SeaTac at 60*, what more could I ask for? Oh, that's right, stop posting about not getting your digest.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deshka said:


> It's been such a wonderful day today, a great Friday, weather perfect, broke the high temp record at SeaTac at 60*, what more could I ask for? Oh, that's right, stop posting about not getting your digest.


Come visit Montreal! Our temperatures dove to deep-freeze levels overnight and are forecast to remain there for awhile. On the plus side, that means no sloppy slush, just crunchy snow, ice, salt that doesn't do anything but provide some traction at these temperatures, and the sharp gravel the city has spread on all streets and sidewalks. N.B. For me, today has been a pajama day. If I do not _need_ to exit the warmth of the house, why bother getting dressed? :sm15:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> A lot of those who posted that they did not received their Digest email are members since 2011.
> 
> Computer literate or not one would think they have come across information on where it is, how to get it, how to stop it, and not revive the issue several times this year. Those of us who open the post have tried to help by letting them know how to circumvent the email and get all of the many facets of KP.
> 
> You can you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


You've more patience than I. I've ceased trying to explain. They can sink or swim on their own.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I never worry about the emails and opted not to receive...I just use my browser to access KP you see more of the forum that way


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

whale watcher said:


> THANK YOU..... I am so tired of a gazillion people posting "I didn't get my digest today".....least they could do is put in one topic but NO.......everyone has to have an individual posting!


They can post what they like whale watcher at least it is not Fake News!!!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Come visit Montreal! Our temperatures dove to deep-freeze levels overnight and are forecast to remain there for awhile. On the plus side, that means no sloppy slush, just crunchy snow, ice, salt that doesn't do anything but provide some traction at these temperatures, and the sharp gravel the city has spread on all streets and sidewalks. N.B. For me, today has been a pajama day. If I do not _need_ to exit the warmth of the house, why bother getting dressed? :sm15:


Enjoy your Pyjama Day Jessica-Jean !!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> I usually ignore this type of thread... but... nothing has been this entertaining in awhile.
> I'm glad I put my knitting needles down... I coulda poked a eye out!


 :sm09:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

oops


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Last time this happened I objected too but it did no good. I guess if the blind want to stay that way it’s their choice. The only thing I really object to about all of this is filling up the Main section (which isn’t the right section) with the nonsense.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I am sorry but I feel the first post Harsh. It was uncalled for. Not everyone is savy on the computer. I know I am not that good, but please everyone who is grumpy today be patient. Be kind, and if you don't have anything nice to write about someones post, DONT

Di


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Ouch someone got out of the wrong side of the bed. Try and play nice.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I would rather read 100 posts about people who didn't get their digest than one nasty one like yours.


----------



## knitknot112 (Oct 28, 2013)

Why don't YOU stop posting about people posting !!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Personally I like the digest. I don't have time to read all the newest topics. Therefore I get a quick run through the topics in the digest. I resent rude people who lecture about newest topics. I'm not including those who are trying to be helpful.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

go to the very top of the page to knitting digest scroll down to the bottom of that page and put your name and email address back in so you will receive it again. That is what I did and received it again.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I would rather read 100 posts about people who didn't get their digest than one nasty one like yours.


????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


I got mine tonight but I'm not getting any replies to yesterday's Digest.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

This was beyond rude where it didn't need to be I am sure this person was wanting to know if anyone knew the why of it if YOU don't want to hear about it then skip the post and move on simple enough.
Tonda USA


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Miss Jessica I wholeheartedly agree, while I would love to have more than the predicted 1-3" the crunch of snow sounds lovely to me very cold temperatures doesn't so like you staying indoors crafting sounds lovely...hubby has to go out to work so any small amount of something needed he can bring home.
I was thinking of going out later with him (He doesn't know it YET)to get some black and red yarn I wish to surprise a certain nearly 17 yo with an afghan, his favorite colors. It will keep me busy he can watch tv or nap or whatever after...as I have some cooking I promised to make up on this weekend soooo he can take some time off rofl........
Happy weekend to you all
Tonda USA


----------



## Suzie Floozie (Jan 1, 2017)

How very rude and unkind you are.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Crawl back under your rock and don’t read them.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Oh someone got out of bed on the wrong side today.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Good grief!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Don't read them. Don't open the post. That is what you say if others complain about a topic.


Such a simple thing to do! If that's the worst thing someone has to complain about, then they are really doing well.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

whale watcher said:


> THANK YOU..... I am so tired of a gazillion people posting "I didn't get my digest today".....least they could do is put in one topic but NO.......everyone has to have an individual posting!


Oh! That is sad! You just joined in 2017 and this thing bothers you. I go back to the very beginning and for 8+ years it has not bothered me because I know a kind KPer will help. We always do and always will!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> And who elected you the MARSHAL of what can be posted ?
> Take a CHILL PILL or go take a nap. Or put yourself in TIME OUT !!
> That was RUDE ! and certainly not called for. Don't bother reading the post that annoy you,
> 
> And you are WRONG ! Some if us do CARE IF FOLKS DONT GET THE DIGEST.


Thanks, Lee! Well said! Hildy3


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

If you don't like reading certain posts then DON'T


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have a pretty old computer. When something goes wrong, such as not getting a digest, I don't know whether it is the website or my computer. If any others are having a problem, then I know it is the website.


Great answer and you are right...how else would we know?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I would rather read 100 posts about people who didn't get their digest than one nasty one like yours.


Good one!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Personally I like the digest. I don't have time to read all the newest topics. Therefore I get a quick run through the topics in the digest. I resent rude people who lecture about newest topics. I'm not including those who are trying to be helpful.


Amen to that!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! All my remarks piled up at the end! I will admit I am a daily KP junkie! I start my day with y'all. Coffee in right hand, cell phone thumbing KP with left hand. It is a habit I don't care to break. If not KP,whatever would I do with my left hand? Oops! Don't answer that!! ???????????????? peace and love to all, and keep those posts coming!!! ???? hildy3


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Glitches happen!


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Your post will not stop the postings. It just adds to the pile.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

Personally, I would prefer the limited offerings of the digest. It's enough KP for me. I won't want to sit here all day long and read postings from this site. Some of you get so worked up over this.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed! I do a heavy sigh the days I have to “log in” but given the large scheme.............it’s nothing!


----------



## Patlynn (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow, quite a harsh posting. No need to react so strongly to postings that don't suit you. Just scroll on by.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Well! What to say to that? I don't usually reply to outbursts like this but feel I must this time. Someone posted yesterday, asking if others hadn't received their email. Hardly a major misdemeanour. If we can't ask each other a simple question, there's poor hopes for us as tolerant and courteous human beings. I replied so they knew it wasn't their computer at fault. Please don't shout at us again.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

What are you talking about? No one knows what you are saying?


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

The last time we heard from admin was February 27, 2018 it's a little under a year we do not hear from him or her so how do we know what's happening unless we ask get off your moral high horse. If anybody needs to get a life with you belittling everybody for just questions if we do not have the right to question what is happening to this site.


deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> OUCH!!!!


Double "OUCH"!!!!!!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Stop reading the posts if they upset you....relax


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

You don’t have to be so nasty about it. Some people aren’t too computer savvy.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


I don't believe that you speak for everyone here, so how can you say nobody (which is one word BTW) cares.


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

I was glad other folks said they hadn’t received KP because I had wondered if it was my internet playing up.


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

We should be kind! This something we should have learned as a child! We are blessed to have what we have! No one wants to be around bitterness!

Everyone....have a blessed day!

DV


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

whale watcher said:


> THANK YOU..... I am so tired of a gazillion people posting "I didn't get my digest today".....least they could do is put in one topic but NO.......everyone has to have an individual posting!


Duh, it's simple, you see that topic title and you scroll on by. No need to get your Irish up about it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What you say is true but it's the same when other services go out lights, etc. people want to know that they're not the only ones this is happening to..also one hopes that those in charge will take notice..like I did of your post..


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

It wasn't necessary to post your comment.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

jazzyjude123 said:


> Sometimes people just want to verify that it isn't just them or something with their computer. You're being MEAN. This isn't just YOUR web site. Control yourself and breath.


That is exactly right. If I don't get it delivered, I want to find out if it is just me or if it is everyone else. I am not great on the computer & sometimes I accidentally do something to give me computer problems. I feel relieved if I am not the only one not receiving the digest.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Preach Preach Preach . That's about ALL we get from the rt wingers .


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

spinningjennie said:


> Agree entirely. Not everybody is computer literate. They may get to the site but not know how to fix it. Why be so high and mighty.


 :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## triciamolson (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry you have no compassion and feel so bothered by mere posts. I felt I was back in middle school reading your post. Start a list of things you are grateful for maybe you will feel better.


----------



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

Ellebelle said:


> Little harsh, don't you think? Not everyone is as computer literate and KP savvy as others might be.


Well, they were savvy enough to post that they didn't get the EMAIL. At least the email went out today so there won't be day after day of "I didn't get the digest. Did you?"


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Can I say that I did not get my KP today? I have to go and find it myself, which I do. I do not, however, verbally harrass and attack others who post. So why do you? Surely there is enough ugliness here without you adding to the pile. Deshka I will pray for you to find happiness and calm today.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm almost afraid to ask, but what is the "Digest"? I guess I'm only getting the forum.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Chill out.... :sm02:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


You're the only one who is making a big deal out of it. Nobody is making you read the posts. There are always a lot of new people who may not realize that it's just a glitch, and may think there will be no more digest.

There is really no reason or excuse for your mean-spirited post. This may be a shock to your nervous system, but nobody cares except you that you're annoyed.


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Having a bad day? Chill!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Actually, I don't think that anyone, other than Admin, has the right to tell anyone on KP to stop posting. Please check KP's rules. Thank you.

Hazel


----------



## triciamolson (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry you lack compassion and feel so upset about a mere post or two. Start a grateful list and you will feel better


----------



## dixiedarling (Nov 26, 2017)

Ellebelle said:


> Little harsh, don't you think? Not everyone is as computer literate and KP savvy as others might be.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Not getting the digest is really a good thing, then people can find out what KP really is.


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

It’s so heartwarming to see all the posts in support of the people who had queries about the digest.


----------



## cmarvil (Oct 13, 2011)

Wonder if that rude obnoxious person realizes that some of these people might be new to this site. Perhaps they are new to the internet. In any case, I’m not sure how them posting about lost site offends her delicate sensibilities. Maybe she needs help learning how to just bypass the posts she doesn’t like reading????????????


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Susan Marie said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask, but what is the "Digest"? I guess I'm only getting the forum.


You can check out the digest by scrolling to the bottom and clicking on Latest Digest. You can sign up for an email with a link to the daily digest.

Warning: If you do start getting the daily digest expect digestive problems periodically when something causes the emails to not appear. You may be consumed by an overwhelming need to (vomit) start a new thread about the same topic that's been posted about repeatedly because it seems digest recipients have a strong tendency to be unable to read the posts about their problem before they start a new thread with the same topic. Or you can start getting the digest but remember how you've been getting to KP and resist the overwhelming urge to start a new thread about it the next time the world as we know it crashes and the email doesn't appear in your inbox before looking to see if others share the experience.

I don't care if people want to get the email and use the link. I just detest the spam-like multiple threads about the same thing. It's not been half as bad this time, at least so far.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Why do you feel like you need to be so harsh with your post? It seems like you are being unnecessarily aggressive. I hope your day improves.


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

Wow! I almost asked yesterday. Glad I didnt, I didnt realize the police were out there!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

PapillonThreads said:


> I usually ignore this type of thread... but... nothing has been this entertaining in awhile.
> I'm glad I put my knitting needles down... I coulda poked a eye out!


It is entertaining. I really love the people who hate the OP's comment and post that they don't like it but the OP shouldn't post their POV and just skip the posts they don't like. Hypocrisy in action is amusing. But if the following is true then I truly feel sorry for the poor pathetic souls.



scumbugusa said:


> That digest might be the only enjoyment some people have.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree


diamondbelle said:


> If those posts annoy you so much, maybe YOU should STOP reading them.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! From your post it sounds like you need another cup of coffee and to take a deep breath...just saying! If the "didn't get" posts bother you as much as it seems reading this post, YOU can simply ignore them!! Enough said!


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ok, so I agree with everyone else. Don't be so crabby & rude!???? You're not setting a very good example to the new people in the group. As said..if you don't like it, don't read them. Hope you have a great rest of your day once you get over the grumpies.


----------



## Anceb1969 (Sep 11, 2014)

I dont believe your negative diatribe was necessary. It would have been much kinder to explain to the members who don’t understand the nuances of getting from A to B. Tolerance and kindness seems to be in short supply coming from you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm with you!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

diamondbelle said:


> If those posts annoy you so much, maybe YOU should STOP reading them.


Agree completely!! Thank you!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

korteruckmar said:


> Your post will not stop the postings. It just adds to the pile.


. :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gina said:


> You're the only one who is making a big deal out of it. Nobody is making you read the posts. There are always a lot of new people who may not realize that it's just a glitch, and may think there will be no more digest.
> 
> There is really no reason or excuse for your mean-spirited post. This may be a shock to your nervous system, but *nobody cares except you that you're annoyed.*


*. :sm24:*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> You can check out the digest by scrolling to the bottom and clicking on Latest Digest. You can sign up for an email with a link to the daily digest.
> 
> Warning: If you do start getting the daily digest expect digestive problems periodically when something causes the emails to not appear. You may be consumed by an overwhelming need to (vomit) start a new thread about the same topic that's been posted about repeatedly because it seems digest recipients have a strong tendency to be unable to read the posts about their problem before they start a new thread with the same topic. Or you can start getting the digest but remember how you've been getting to KP and resist the overwhelming urge to start a new thread about it the next time the world as we know it crashes and the email doesn't appear in your inbox before looking to see if others share the experience.
> 
> I don't care if people want to get the email and use the link. I just detest the spam-like multiple threads about the same thing. It's not been half as bad this time, at least so far.


Thank you!!!


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

scumbugusa said:


> Chill out. Go back to bed and get up on the other side.
> 
> I don't now why it bothers you, just pass on reading the posts.
> 
> That digest might be the only enjoyment some people have.


You are so right. This digest is probably the highlight of many readers' days, especially the ones who are unable to get out and go places. Reading KP can be like a visit with friends.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

deshka said:


> The ones posting have FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET HERE! Last time there was a big thing of not getting digests (that teeny tiny part of KP) there were a thousand posts about not getting it, for days on end. Not getting the digest is really a good thing, then people can find out what KP really is.


That's YOUR opinion and not mine. I like the digest because I don't have to wade through a ton of posts. Just get over it-- some of us love the digest.


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

WHY DO PEOPLE HAVE TO BE SO NASTY? I REALLY DO FEEL SORRY FOR SOMEONE LIKE THAT, THEY MUST BE VERY UNHAPPY!


----------



## Bonnielocean (Jan 19, 2017)

I simply access yesterday's copy, scroll to the very last, click on Latest Digest, and Voila! Works for me.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree, if you don’t want to read a topic, don’t read it. The world has gotten so much smaller. As a result we get knowledge about events around world as they happen and not sanitized. A thread like this enables readers to acquire knowledge about opinions on topics ofcrafts, health issues, travel and politics that may or may not be in the news. I live in a Canadian border town and make many jaunts to the states. Personally, I think instead of building a wall, tweaking the system would be better. Mr. Trump, should cover the salaries of the workers, heck, his donation could probably be used as a tax deduction next year.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Deanne said:


> WHY DO PEOPLE HAVE TO BE SO NASTY? I REALLY DO FEEL SORRY FOR SOMEONE LIKE THAT, THEY MUST BE VERY UNHAPPY!


For the same reason others seem to need to scream! Or maybe you don't know that all capital letters are considered the equivalent of screaming?

From KP's rules: - Do not make posts in all capital letters. This includes topic titles. (You might consider using your browser's zoom feature to increase the size of the font in case you are experiencing difficulties reading/writing.)
Link to those rules: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree with you, if somebody do not received the K.P... it is too import and if you be badder for the request do not read it.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh gee whiz that is very harsh. I myself care if I don't get the digest. I LIKE getting it in my email every day. I know I can get it other ways, but it's convenient. So to say we don't care is really not right.


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I happen to like the look of caps. Trust me \I'm not screaming just telling how I feel.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Somebody had a bad day hugs to her


----------



## jbuerk (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow ... somebody forgot their Cheerios today !


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow!!!! I have not received the digest since March 2018, but they cannot stop me! I know how to find them, ha-ha! Stay cool!!!

Fiona3. ????????????


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was happy to see that post because I wondered if I had done something to cause my inability to get the email. I have inadvertently placed the knitting newsletter in spam and in trash so when I saw that post, I knew it wasn’t something I had done.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I for one am so glad you got that of your chest.


deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have read some of the comments on this topic and am surprised at the attitudes of the people who are having problems with not having the emails to read. I was involved in the Paradise fires on nov. 8th. 90% of the homes and buildings and businesses are gone. The fire came within 100 ft. of our house. Since 11:8 we have had no telephone or wifi. We now have info. On how to get on line. We must drive 25 miles to the public library 30 minutes one way. It seems that an email not gettig to a persons inbox is a minor inconvenience and either should be forgotten or a contact should be made to the company who sent it. It would have taken the same time to make the decision to go to the original source as to write this post. We do not know when we are going to get the phone or wifi but we will be looking for a closer wifi location.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Ow! Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed this am? What a terrible response to a legitimate question.

Are YOU aware that you don’t have to read posts that apply to this topic? You need to take a chill pill and just move on to what you really want to read. Not everyone has the same computer skills you have.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

There are times I am happy to get the confirmation from a member that it isn't just me not getting the digest info link. Then I know I haven't accidently messed up something on my computer and go from there.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

There are times I am happy to to see confirmation from a member I am not alone in not receiving a link . I know then it isn't something I have done to my computer and go from there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunnydaze said:


> There are times I am happy to to see confirmation from a member I am not alone in not receiving a link . I know then it isn't something I have done to my computer and go from there.


 :sm24:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

judyb9 said:


> I have read some of the comments on this topic and am surprised at the attitudes of the people who are having problems with not having the emails to read. I was involved in the Paradise fires on nov. 8th. 90% of the homes and buildings and businesses are gone. The fire came within 100 ft. of our house. Since 11:8 we have had no telephone or wifi. We now have info. On how to get on line. We must drive 25 miles to the public library 30 minutes one way. It seems that an email not gettig to a persons inbox is a minor inconvenience and either should be forgotten or a contact should be made to the company who sent it. It would have taken the same time to make the decision to go to the original source as to write this post. We do not know when we are going to get the phone or wifi but we will be looking for a closer wifi location.


You are facing true problems and major difficulties. I hope that these things are resolved soon. My daughter's family was without electricity for about a week in freezing weather. That was a problem. Thank you for offering perspective on real problems for real people in real life.

I'm glad the fire got no closer to you. I wish it hadn't gotten as close as it did. My heart goes out to all who have suffered and are still suffering from it. So much loss by so many people.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Perhaps WE just want to see if it's happening to somebody else, hmmmm? That way, we can figure on whether or not its a KP problem or a problem with our own software. Geez, oh man, you act like it's a big deal. Don't fly off at the handle over something so trivial.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

There has to be a way to fix this for the member missing the posts. I get a digest everyday but it has been so long I’m not sure how to help. 
As others have said, the daily KP may be someone’s only link to the active world. 
Be kind.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> You are facing true problems and major difficulties. I hope that these things are resolved soon. My daughter's family was without electricity for about a week in freezing weather. That was a problem. Thank you for offering *perspective on real problems for real people in real life*.
> 
> I'm glad the fire got no closer to you. I wish it hadn't gotten as close as it did. My heart goes out to all who have suffered and are still suffering from it. So much loss by so many people.


What she said!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


STOP trying to tell people what to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Odd comment- no idea at all to whom this is addressed!

Yet it seems you are directing this at someone specific?


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

deshka, There is a very simple solution to your problem. Whenever you see a topic line that you don't like, just ignore it and open another post that has a topic you do like. Complaining to the rest of us won't improve your day any, and we don't want ours ruined. Simple as that.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

judyb9 said:


> I have read some of the comments on this topic and am surprised at the attitudes of the people who are having problems with not having the emails to read. I was involved in the Paradise fires on nov. 8th. 90% of the homes and buildings and businesses are gone. The fire came within 100 ft. of our house. Since 11:8 we have had no telephone or wifi. We now have info. On how to get on line. We must drive 25 miles to the public library 30 minutes one way. It seems that an email not gettig to a persons inbox is a minor inconvenience and either should be forgotten or a contact should be made to the company who sent it. It would have taken the same time to make the decision to go to the original source as to write this post. We do not know when we are going to get the phone or wifi but we will be looking for a closer wifi location.


You are right about how trivial some people's problems are compared to the real life tragedies many others experience! I am thankful you did not lose your house! No telephone or wifi can be a dangerous situation if you can't call for help when it is needed. I hope and pray you are able to find closer wifi for now and pray for those who lost everything in the Paradise fires. I think we all should have more empathy for others and not be so self centered.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CarolA said:


> You are right about how trivial some people's problems are compared to the real life tragedies many others experience! I am thankful you did not lose your house! No telephone or wifi can be a dangerous situation if you can't call for help when it is needed. I hope and pray you are able to find closer wifi for now and pray for those who lost everything in the Paradise fires. I think *we all should have more empathy for others and not be so self centered.*


Amen!!!


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

It is the start of a New Year cool the fire works and read the posts you wish and do not reply to those which you do not like. I agree with the rest of the group. I to didn't get mine until today but I only thought I was on line to early.
LIVE, LAUGH, LOVE


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Chill out. Go back to bed and get up on the other side.
> 
> I don't now why it bothers you, just pass on reading the posts.
> 
> That digest might be the only enjoyment some people have.


Well it is annoying when there are multiple posts for the same whine--READ before posting maybe someone has already started the whine and you can add to it instead of posting another of the same thing over and over. I've kept my mouth/fingers shut but us oldies are running out of time and become impatient with nonsense. Just a "golden" rule: don't delete that last notification so you can click on it, go to the bottom of the page and click latest digest or whatever it says....problem solved, now go back to bed!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Sieg Heil, Ubergruppenfuhrerin!


deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Who are you to tell people what to do?


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


why you getting cross if you dont like just ignore .As you think she is not entitled same you not entitled to go angry .


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Celt Knitter said:


> Sieg Heil, Ubergruppenfuhrerin!


heh heh!!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Who pee'd in your cornflakes today? :sm11:


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> Sometimes people just want to verify that it isn't just them or something with their computer. You're being MEAN. This isn't just YOUR web site. Control yourself and breath.


Thank you!!! I agree 100%.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

PEOPLE, BE NICE TO EACH OTHER


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

It very nice


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

It very nice


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Mirror said:


> why you getting cross if you dont like just ignore .As you think she is not entitled same you not entitled to go angry .


This is just today: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583279-1.html

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583267-1.html

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583390-1.html


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Ask4j said:


> This is just today: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583279-1.html
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583267-1.html
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583390-1.html


everyone here different age and understanding but still the best leave others doing what they feel comfortable . 
Some looked other posts than start writting there complaints, some they complaint first than look other posts.

be happy and let others as well.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh, someone else needs Zoloft--miracle drug for what ails you. Breathe deep--life ain't so bad--chill, it will be better for your health.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

She right though, if they can get in and complain about not getting it... why complain at all. They can obviously get to the site.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

luvrcats said:


> Oh, someone else needs Zoloft--miracle drug for what ails you. Breathe deep--life ain't so bad--chill, it will be better for your health.


As for me, Zoloft makes me feel like there's "electricity" in my veins. Xanax works better for me, heh!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

afoster said:


> She right though, if they can get in and complain about not getting it... why complain at all. They can obviously get to the site.


All those who are telling us that if we don't like it ignore it are violating their own standard of excellence. They should just leave us to pity the poor posters who are so clueless and/or enjoy the party.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

TOO HARSH Not everyone is computer savvy. Be kind.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hats off to you all! The responses to the NASTER POSTER are exhilarating! Love it.

The nasty poster (must get a life) if she could get so over the top NASTY simply, reading about someone not getting this digest.

When (I) don't get it for days on end, I am annoyed too. Why crap on the person who did not get it?

That person needs Help and the NICE PEOPLE on KP are here to help her circumvent the other way to receive it.


----------



## janiceknits34 (Jan 9, 2019)

Agree with others. Too harsh about such a minor thing.


----------



## wasgau (Jan 26, 2016)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Nasty! And no one cares that you don't. Self-indulgent. Get over yourself, Please!


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


Stop posting "Stop posting" stuff!

Heh heh heh heh heh :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Rude much?


----------



## michie02 (Jun 29, 2018)

judyb9 said:


> I have read some of the comments on this topic and am surprised at the attitudes of the people who are having problems with not having the emails to read. I was involved in the Paradise fires on nov. 8th. 90% of the homes and buildings and businesses are gone. The fire came within 100 ft. of our house. Since 11:8 we have had no telephone or wifi. We now have info. On how to get on line. We must drive 25 miles to the public library 30 minutes one way. It seems that an email not gettig to a persons inbox is a minor inconvenience and either should be forgotten or a contact should be made to the company who sent it. It would have taken the same time to make the decision to go to the original source as to write this post. We do not know when we are going to get the phone or wifi but we will be looking for a closer wifi location.


First I will say that I am glad you didn't lose your home and you are okay. 
Secondly, your post is rather ironic to me. You are saying how them not getting an email is a "minor inconvenience". I bet to all of those that have lost everything in the fire, your lack of phone or wifi is a "minor inconvenience". Or the fact that you must drive 25 miles from your home to get services is a "minor inconvenience" when they have no home to drive from.
One person's "minor inconvenience" may be another's "major problem".


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

WOW! somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed. I hope you feel better tomorrow. Reita


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

nuni said:


> Just practice Thumper's rule (from Disney's "Bambi" movie), "If you can't say sumthin' nice, don't say nuthin' at all."


 :sm24:


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


I would hate to be nasty on this site as it spoils something that should be nice but would like to suggest, with the deepest respect, that you take your own advice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Londonlady said:


> I would hate to be nasty on this site as it spoils something that should be nice but would like to suggest, with the deepest respect, that you take your own advice.


You are what my grandmother had wanted me to become - a *LADY*. Congratulations!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

In my humble opinion: unless you are the Administrator of this web site, you are way out of line! There are many, many newer people on here who are learning their way around. The folks that have been here the longest, should be doing all they can to help the newest members. If you can't do that, perhaps you will consider ignoring those posts, or to PM them and explain how to do it nicely. Perhaps you can just not post your negativity, okay?


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

judyb9 said:


> I have read some of the comments on this topic and am surprised at the attitudes of the people who are having problems with not having the emails to read. I was involved in the Paradise fires on nov. 8th. 90% of the homes and buildings and businesses are gone. The fire came within 100 ft. of our house. Since 11:8 we have had no telephone or wifi. We now have info. On how to get on line. We must drive 25 miles to the public library 30 minutes one way. It seems that an email not gettig to a persons inbox is a minor inconvenience and either should be forgotten or a contact should be made to the company who sent it. It would have taken the same time to make the decision to go to the original source as to write this post. We do not know when we are going to get the phone or wifi but we will be looking for a closer wifi location.


My heart goes out to you Judy! I lost everything in a house fire many years ago. It is an odd feeling that no one who has not been through such an event cannot understand in any way. I pray this year brings you many blessings!


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow, my thoughts exactly!! Chill and get a life. If you don't like what someone posts, move on.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

raindancer said:


> My heart goes out to you Judy! I lost everything in a house fire many years ago. It is an odd feeling that no one who has not been through such an event cannot understand in any way. I pray this year brings you many blessings!


You're right.  After the fire that destroyed our home I was just very grateful that we weren't there when it burned and so my family was safe. Years later I'd still catch myself looking for something and think, oh yeah, that burned up. I've never had to experience the horror of wildfire so I can only understand to a degree. Devastation such as the Paradise fire is beyond my comprehension. And someone had the unmitigated gall to imply that a missing email has the same impact. That's disbusting.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

deshka said:


> STOP posting that you didn't get the digest today, or any other day. It's not the end of the world, you are not going to die, you got here to make your report, so you figured that much out. If you just type in knitting paradise in the browser line you will get here, you don't need to get that teensy tiny part of KP every day, it's not the whole thing anyway, to be thankful you didn't get the darn digest, and learn how to get the big deal. Besides, no body cares except you that YOU DIDN'T GET THE DIGEST.


You don't need to be so rude! No one on here needs the harshness.


----------



## sherisails (Dec 5, 2016)

Chill!


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

It seems you've got your claws out! Would it really hurt if you didn't reply or even read the post in the first place? KP may have a huge amount of really nice people, but it has it's share of bullies, too. I'd have ignored the original post if it hadn't been for the nasty one. It's been enlightening.

Vickie


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Whoa... why don't you STOP, you don't have to read every post. My Goodness!!!


----------



## VickiGB (Jan 1, 2019)

deshka - a bit harsh & overly judgmental IMHO. I hope you were just having a bit**y moment, but I'm probably mistaken.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Chill out. Go back to bed and get up on the other side.
> 
> I don't now why it bothers you, just pass on reading the posts.
> 
> That digest might be the only enjoyment some people have.


I so agree with you and have thought about people who are home bound due to health or maybe have financial issues. This might be one of their only source of entertainment.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Susiebluel said:


> I so agree with you and have thought about people who are home bound due to health or maybe have financial issues. This might be one of their only source of entertainment.


Perhaps only source of human interaction too. Isolation is a killer.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Perhaps only source of human interaction too. Isolation is a killer.


A missing email doesn't prevent people from getting here so I still don't see the problem. I'm very glad the threads about it didn't go to multiple pages this time.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

GrumpyGramma said:


> A missing email doesn't prevent people from getting here so I still don't see the problem. I'm very glad the threads about it didn't go to multiple pages this time.


With all respect and positive thoughts your way, what if it did go to multiple pages? How many pages has this gone into?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Leaflet said:


> With all respect and positive thoughts your way, what if it did go to multiple pages? How many pages has this gone into?


I don't think she meant multiple pages on one topic, but multiple topics one the same subject - covering multiple pages of the Newest Topics. If I'm wrong, you can be sure she will correct me! :sm15:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Second report in to admin, spam.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I opted not to get the Digest because I couldn't keep up with it on a day-to-day basis. 

Now y'all see that I'm not as bad as you think. I didn't post one negative word about not getting the Digest.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think she meant multiple pages on one topic, but multiple topics one the same subject - covering multiple pages of the Newest Topics. If I'm wrong, you can be sure she will correct me! :sm15:


There you go. Raining on my parade. Because you're right. Now I have to pout. :sm23: I got sick of looking in the topics list for Main and it was all about the same thing, no KP email, ad nauseum. And they were all by people who couldn't get to KP without the email or apparently thought KP had vanished and no longer existed. It's encouraging to me that it didn't happen like that this go. Almost restores my faith in humanity being able to cope with percieved adversity.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Really! Did you have nothing better to worry about today?


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

litprincesstwo said:


> Really! Did you have nothing better to worry about today?


I haven't seen a new thread about missing KP email or Digest so I guess the crisis is over and nobody was worried about it. How do you spell relief?


----------



## wasgau (Jan 26, 2016)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I would rather read 100 posts about people who didn't get their digest than one nasty one like yours.


I agree with you!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Second report in to admin, spam.


I'm curious as to just _what_ you reported as spam. This topic or one of the posts within it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm curious as to just _what_ you reported as spam. This topic or one of the posts within it?


It was a post within the topic- forgotten the User name- but it was screeds of weird characters, happened to run into it twice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a post within the topic- forgotten the User name- but it was screeds of weird characters, happened to run into it twice.


That seems to have worked, because I never saw it! I was offline a few days, so I guess it appeared and was deleted then.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a post within the topic- forgotten the User name- but it was screeds of weird characters, happened to run into it twice.


I don't know which you mean but some characters on some devices show up as gibberish on others. I think I recall one with rectangular shapes and things and chalked it up to rendering inaccuracy. It may have been spam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I don't know which you mean but some characters on some devices show up as gibberish on others. I think I recall one with rectangular shapes and things and chalked it up to rendering inaccuracy. It may have been spam.


I am absolutely convinced this was Spam- identical posts in two threads- is a real prick up your ears and take note situation to me!

That is why I reported it immediately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That seems to have worked, because I never saw it! I was offline a few days, so I guess it appeared and was deleted then.


 :sm24:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am absolutely convinced this was Spam- identical posts in two threads- is a real prick up your ears and take note situation to me!
> 
> That is why I reported it immediately.


Thank you! I think it worked.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, deshka, you seem to be either very, very young or very ornery or both - certainly you have no empathy for others' experiences or feelings.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Good grief! Our forum is to HELP others, not belittle! Those who don't get the digest should check their SPAM. IT OFTEN DIRECTS THERE!!! Please be kind, that is what we here are all about. Michelle in Texas


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I have found that although I receive the daily e-mail message I cannot get directly to the site from there. Instead, I have put KP in "Favourites" and go from there instead, just using the e-mail as a prompt.


----------

